# Is that a Rancilio Silvia within No.10?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wondering.

This picture of the Camerons' kitchen was on the BBC Website today.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes! it was identified in the Daily Mail article on the same subject.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

It could be a Silvia by the switches on the left, we need a high res image to be sure or just give him a bell and say "Oy PM bloke is that a Rancilio or are you just pleased to see me"


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh well too late the Daily Mail asked already.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

It definitely looks like one. I would say though that its probably never been used.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The tag should be 'espresso machine'

The 'espresso maker' may or may not have been sat on the couch


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

where's his bloody grinder?


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Nick was elsewhere


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

barrykensett said:


> I think Nick was elsewhere


No, he's in the photo. Fulfilling his 'integrated dishwasher' role.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if he's ever been in there


----------

